
Ramanujan's Notebooks - motxilo
http://www.imsc.res.in/~rao/ramanujan/NotebookFirst.htm
======
gacba
For those wishing to learn a little more:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srinivasa_Ramanujan#Ramanujan.2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srinivasa_Ramanujan#Ramanujan.27s_notebooks)

------
poundy
Probably nothing related to mathematics but Ramanujan's hand writing is
awesome! Not something I would expect in a notebook.

~~~
hrasm
It is extremely close to my grandfather's (Indian). I suspect that that Indian
generation really nailed cursive.

~~~
quanticle
Its more like older generations of all sorts nailed cursive. Remember, back
then 99% of all writing was handwriting. Even those who had typewriters only
used them to make final drafts of documents - the first versions were all
handwritten. The fact that people's handwriting back then was so good comes
from them having ample opportunity to practice good handwriting.

------
ksolanki
It is very nice to see the notebooks. I grew up hearing stories about him from
my mother, herself a math teacher. I especially remember learning about
Ramanujan number 1729 at a very young age (see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1729_%28number%29>) and naively trying to invent
my own number :-)

------
Bud
One thing I notice about these notebooks is, Ramanujan never seems to make a
mistake. No scribbled-out bits, no messy overwrites, etc.

Remarkable.

~~~
vilhelm_s
Wikipedia says "Since paper was very expensive, Ramanujan would do most of his
work and perhaps his proofs on slate, and then transfer just the results to
paper".

~~~
FameofLight
I want to add here , he use to write on napkins , used paper from patties
while in canteen. He use to write on same paper with 4 different pen so that
he could save page as much.Most time all thing can go in his head only.

He was genius in true sense.

------
ankimal
I wish the quality of documents was better. Really hard to read this.

~~~
nimrody
You can try looking at the books by Bruce C. Berndt. Sample pages can be found
at google books:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=liTRR8UnTq4C&lpg=PP1...](http://books.google.com/books?id=liTRR8UnTq4C&lpg=PP1&dq=ramanujans%20notebooks&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false)

This is probably way over my head...

------
FameofLight
I have pdf's of all three notebook , if anyone want I can send them. You can
get my email from google.

P.S. : I always have been huge fan of Ramanujan , despite condition he faced ,
he become to great mathematician on his own.

------
sad
I first learned about this guys work in The Music of the Primes by Marcus du
Sautoy. Excellent read for anyone interested in these topics. I understand
maybe one hundredth of the mathematics and it's still seriously fascinating.

------
rhizome
This guy should be a hero to everyone who has taught themselves programming,
computers, business...anything. Though he was already a mathematical
powerhouse as a teenager, he still dropped out of college and endured very
hard times while he wrote these notebooks. Ramanujan was _well_ below "ramen
profitable," and very much a "solo founder."

Possibly an object lesson for VCs as well.

~~~
endgame
I know this is HN, but do we really have to frame everything in startupspeak?

~~~
rhizome
I'm conscious of the audience here and attempting to connect a simile to
things that happened a century ago. Nothing personal.

------
flanther
The man who knew infinity, by Robert Kanigel is a very good read and gives
good insight into the life of Ramanujan.

------
FameofLight
I have biography book ( PDF ) of Ramanujan with me , mail me up if you are
really interested to read more about him. Will be happy to help.

P.S. I made a site dedicated to him <http://mathalon.in/?page=contacts.php>

------
cma
Are these the ones he sent Hardy,or something else?

~~~
njs12345
I think he just sent Hardy letters - Hardy hadn't seen his notebooks until
Ramanujan arrived in Cambridge.

~~~
gsk
Yes. He did share his notebooks with E. H. Neville (Hardy's man sent to Madras
to get Ramanujan to come to Cambridge).

